# 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*iWW Eps 4 My project Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge*

Part 1 of a multi-part series on my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge.
http://blip.tv/play/ht19gqj7fQA%2Em4v


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

InternetApprentice said:


> *iWW Eps 4 My project Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge*
> 
> Part 1 of a multi-part series on my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge.
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gqj7fQA%2Em4v


thanks for the video


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*iWW Ep5 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge Part 2*

Part 2 of the Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. I don't have a jointer so I have to get an old Stanley No.7 up and running.
http://blip.tv/play/ht19gqy%2BLgA


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *iWW Ep5 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge Part 2*
> 
> Part 2 of the Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. I don't have a jointer so I have to get an old Stanley No.7 up and running.
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gqy%2BLgA


what are you flattening your waters stones with?
you gotta keep it way flat. i bought that silican carbide flattening stone and it does not work, do not buy it. i finally bit the bullet and just bought a dmt diamond stone. i got the 220, but the higher grit would be better. but it is nice being able to remove metal fast for initial flattening.


----------



## rozzi (Apr 21, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *iWW Ep5 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge Part 2*
> 
> Part 2 of the Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. I don't have a jointer so I have to get an old Stanley No.7 up and running.
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gqy%2BLgA


Enjoyed it. Keep em coming.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *iWW Ep5 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge Part 2*
> 
> Part 2 of the Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. I don't have a jointer so I have to get an old Stanley No.7 up and running.
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gqy%2BLgA


Nice video- love the transition graphics!

One thing I thought I'd mention about your sharpening is you should wipe the blade before changing grits on your stone. Otherwise you carry some of the grit from the course side to the fine side and that's not good. Maybe you wiped it and you just couldn't see on the film…

Also, a lot of people say you should go much finer when lapping the bottom of the plane. 80 grit is very course. Some people go as high as 1000 or more. It makes a big difference in how smoothly the plane glides across the wood. Of course a dab of wax never hurts before you start making shavings as well.

BTW- a lot of guys use power jointers. But some people see no reason to spend hundreds of dollars on one when you can do it by hand. Consider this- a top quality, new jointer plane costs about $200 and will last forever. A mid-quality 6" power jointer costs at least $500-700 and won't last forever. So there's nothing wrong with doing it by hand, saving a ton of cash, and getting the satisfaction that can only come from watching paper thin shavings roll off a hand plane!

I enjoy your videos, you seem like a good guy! Keep them coming!


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *iWW Ep5 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge Part 2*
> 
> Part 2 of the Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. I don't have a jointer so I have to get an old Stanley No.7 up and running.
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gqy%2BLgA


I love all the great advice I get on this site thanks all keep it coming. AttainableApex I do not have a flatting stone yet. This was only my second time using the stones but a flatting stone is up there on my list of things to get and I will keep your advice in mind. StumpyNubs (great name by the way) I did Wipe down the blade and the stone before flipping it to change grits. It just got cut out of the video. I also thought if i do get a small power planer I would appreciate it more if i went through the process of doing it by hand. And once again thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*iWW Ep6 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge Part 3*

http://blip.tv/play/ht19grCWRQA
Part 2 of the Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. Getting my opened box (no Box) $150.00 planer up and running. rough milling the wood.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

InternetApprentice said:


> *iWW Ep6 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge Part 3*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19grCWRQA
> Part 2 of the Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. Getting my opened box (no Box) $150.00 planer up and running. rough milling the wood.


Shawn-- You probably have already solved the problem with the planer creeping around, but in case you haven't, here is how I dealt with it.

I mounted my planer to a pneumatic lift cart that collapses and rolls under the bench in the end of my garage. To cut down on the noise/vibration, I put a rubber runner (like you get in the carpet department of the big box) under it.

All of my other benchtop tools (miter saw, scroll saw, grinder, sharpener, etc.) are bolted to 3/4" plywood sheets with a cleat across the bottom of one side. I cut the plywood so it is a couple of inches larger than the footprint of the tool, giving me some clamping room. These tools all store neatly on a shelf under the bench. I rounded over the edges of the plywood and shot it with a couple of coats of water-based poly to deal with slivers and give it a little bit of a finished look.

-Gerry


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *iWW Ep6 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge Part 3*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19grCWRQA
> Part 2 of the Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. Getting my opened box (no Box) $150.00 planer up and running. rough milling the wood.


Gerry-Sorry it took so long to respond. that's a great idea i think i will do that. i could use the router top for all of the tools i need to move because of a small shop planner, joiner, scroll saw etc. thanks.

- Shawn -


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*iWW Ep 7 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge Part 4*

http://blip.tv/play/ht19grnTIAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19grnTIAA


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*Part 5 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. *

http://blip.tv/play/ht19grzrcwA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19grzrcwA

In this episode:

Laying out and rough cutting the top. Laying out the aprons as well as scroll sawing the template. Planning the legs to final dimensions.


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*IWW Eps9 Part 6 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. *

http://blip.tv/play/ht19gr_lVAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gr_lVAA

In this episode:

Cutting the Legs to final dimension. Prepping the top for glue up. Gluing up the top. scroll sawing the new template.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *IWW Eps9 Part 6 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gr_lVAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gr_lVAA
> 
> ...


should try putting some wax on the bottom of your block plane. just that finishing wax from minwax.
it always surprises me how much you need wax on them


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *IWW Eps9 Part 6 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gr_lVAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gr_lVAA
> 
> ...


Thanks Ben,

I think i will try that i just got some the other day for a hock plane kit i built. I will try it on the block plane. I guess it would help with rust too.


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*IWW Eps 10 Part 7 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. *

http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsLpRAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsLpRAA

In this episode:

Finding a way to flatten the top. Building a large sanding block. Planer Sled Construction and putting a blade on my band saw.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *IWW Eps 10 Part 7 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsLpRAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsLpRAA
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahaaaaaahahahahhhhahhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaahhhhahah
everyone has done that toolbox flip, and it never becomes not funny


----------



## blackivory69 (Feb 21, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *IWW Eps 10 Part 7 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsLpRAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsLpRAA
> 
> ...


Ahhhh. Hope you don't mind giving you a little advise, turn the wheel a few times (while unplug, you unpluged the machine right?) to make sure the blade is really riding on the wheel before you start the machine.


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *IWW Eps 10 Part 7 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsLpRAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsLpRAA
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice blackivory. i think i will remember that next time that scared the crap out of me. AttainableApex it was not the first time and it probably will not be the last.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

InternetApprentice said:


> *IWW Eps 10 Part 7 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsLpRAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsLpRAA
> 
> ...


I just like the guy, I don't really care what he's talking about.


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *IWW Eps 10 Part 7 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsLpRAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsLpRAA
> 
> ...


Thanks Shawn, It's always interesting to see how you solve any of the problems that occur during your builds.
Yep I've got one of those tool boxes as well. Alf


----------



## Wiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

InternetApprentice said:


> *IWW Eps 10 Part 7 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsLpRAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsLpRAA
> 
> ...


This is hysterical…
Points:
1.) handling a band saw blade… arm and hand protection. Buddy almost lost his left elbow jackin' around with a band saw… has rope scar on forearm and bicep… almost 45* angle cut off at the elbow joint.
2.) we SAW you jump when the blade shifted… (Actually, I think I wet myself, a little.)
3.) the lift piece for the planer… it shifts quite a bit… a little scary.
4.) More, more, more… Nothing fake about this guy.


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*iWW Eps 11 My Project for the Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge Part 8*

http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsXSNwA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsXSNwA

In this episode:
Planning and gluing up the inlay. Finishing the long sanding block.


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *iWW Eps 11 My Project for the Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge Part 8*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsXSNwA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsXSNwA
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn thanks for the invite back into your shop. Loved the long sander you made up.I'm going to make one or 2 to use up the paper from my drum sander , Great idea simply made. There is a reason why you cannot thicknees short thin wood like your doing and I'm sure older wiser wood workers will show you how to do it saftley. i like that you leave your bloopers in so that the begginers can work out what went wrong and what they should do to avoid to making the sam mistakes


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

InternetApprentice said:


> *iWW Eps 11 My Project for the Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge Part 8*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsXSNwA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsXSNwA
> 
> ...


Pay attention, kids! This is how not to do woodworking!


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *iWW Eps 11 My Project for the Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge Part 8*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsXSNwA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsXSNwA
> 
> ...


As a new woodworker I am bound to make mistakes, and I make a lot of them. I am not always going to do things the proper way because I am still learning the proper way. I decided to do this podcast not to teach but to let new woodworkers learn from my mistakes. I always welcome constructive criticism. Constructive criticism helps me and the woodworking community grow and learn. We are all here to improve our skills. Negative criticism does nothing for the community and really has no place here.
So keep the constructive criticism coming.
Thanks


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *iWW Eps 11 My Project for the Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge Part 8*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsXSNwA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsXSNwA
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn I agree with you 100 percent, we can all learn something from each other. Your shows have given me some great ideas on woodworking, and also show that you dont need a huge shed full of expensive equipment and 30 years of experience to make some pretty nice projects, as you have done.
I have been a hobby woodworker for a lot of years now and have made a lot of the same mistakes as you, and I believe you have done the right thing by leaving them in your show for others to learn from.
Thanks again for your time and effort in producing this show.


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*IWW Eps 12 Part 9 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge.*

http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsjJAAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsjJAAA

In this episode:
Laying out the legs. Cutting the slots for the Inlay. Drill out the mortises and clean out with a chisel


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *IWW Eps 12 Part 9 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge.*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsjJAAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsjJAAA
> 
> ...


Thanks Shawn keep em comming…Alf


----------



## Rev_John (Oct 3, 2007)

InternetApprentice said:


> *IWW Eps 12 Part 9 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge.*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsjJAAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsjJAAA
> 
> ...


Shawn, Let me suggest what I do. I have the advantage of going to Marc Adams School of Woodworking, and I have taken the joinery classes, but that doesn't guaranty perfect joints every time. Marc challenged us to do what my music teachers told me…..practice, practice, practice. So, I try to cut a dovetail or two every time I go to the shop and before I do anything else, as a warm-up. There are a lot of good sites and videos out there that can help when making joints. 
I think the cuts looked good, but I would recommend drilling a smaller hole and will enlarge as you fit your joint. Loose tenons are great, but don't have the strength of a normal tenon. The strength of the tenon is on the shoulder and top and bottom of the tenons. In loose tenons, it has to be tight fit, just as in regular ones. I found that once I got the hang of cutting mortise and tenons, it became easy(ier?) each time I made one. I have a big fire-place burn pile from all my practicing. 
For that being your second set of mortises, I think you did good! Keep on practicing joinery. You have a gift of developing skill. Enjoy it and the journey!


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *IWW Eps 12 Part 9 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge.*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsjJAAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsjJAAA
> 
> ...


Guys thanks for the advice. Rev_John I will try drilling smaller holes. I want to buy a hollow chisel morticer, but i would like to get them down by hand first. Thanks for the great advice.


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*IWW Eps 13 Part 10 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. *

http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsuTRQA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsuTRQA

In this episode:
Laying out the legs. Cutting for the inlay. Cutting the mortises.


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*IWW Eps 14 Part 11 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. *

http://blip.tv/play/ht19gs3fYAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gs3fYAA

In this episode:
Setting the inlay. Rounding over the leg. Router plate. Carving the aprons.


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *IWW Eps 14 Part 11 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gs3fYAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gs3fYAA
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Shawn. Can't wait to see the completed table.


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *IWW Eps 14 Part 11 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gs3fYAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gs3fYAA
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm getting there one more left in this series. it airs next friday


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*Eps 15 Part 12 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. *

In this episode:
Finishing up. Routing the aprons. Carving the apron parts. Assembling the table, and finishing

http://blip.tv/play/ht19gs_mFwA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gs_mFwA


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Eps 15 Part 12 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. *
> 
> In this episode:
> Finishing up. Routing the aprons. Carving the apron parts. Assembling the table, and finishing
> ...


Thanks Shawn. Table looks really good.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Eps 15 Part 12 of my project for the 2010 Sawdust Chronicles Build Challenge. *
> 
> In this episode:
> Finishing up. Routing the aprons. Carving the apron parts. Assembling the table, and finishing
> ...


Interesting , video I like it. It takes a real man to show his mistakes. We all make them that is for sure. Keep it up.


----------

